# Finshed the DRO install.



## Old Iron (May 30, 2013)

I've had it installed for awhile but was having trouble with the X axes on the DRO. The company worked with me and we tried every thing they could think of. But it didn't fix it so they sent me a new one I think that was good service.

It is a Sinpo DRO that I ordered off ebay, And because of the way they handled this problem I ordered one for my LeBlond and I've  got to install it.

And the shipping was fast 4 days from China and it was here. I'm only putting up one picture.

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 30, 2013)

Cool, you wanna give more details? Functions, how many axis's? Type of reader, cost? I got some money burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## David (May 30, 2013)

Looks like a nice unit Paul.  I need you to tell me it's a must have for a lathe!

David


----------



## Old Iron (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Finished the DRO install.*

I was using those Igaging ones but it was long enough on the y Axes kept hitting the end. Thats one reason I got this one my Y travel is about 50" so I needed a longer scale.

After using the other ones I wouldn't be with out one, There really great for boring for one thing and it is easier to sneak up on your size.





David said:


> Looks like a nice unit Paul. I need you to tell me it's a must have for a lathe!
> 
> David



- - - Updated - - -

Charley they have every function you would want on a Lathe DRO even figures tapers the scales are glass. If your looking for one with a Long Y axes like mine you'll be looking at about 520.00 with shipping. But the my cross slide travel is around 11 inches. the one for the LeBlond was 385.00 with shipping.

Paul




Charley Davidson said:


> Cool, you wanna give more details? Functions, how many axis's? Type of reader, cost? I got some money burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## Ray C (May 30, 2013)

Good going Paul.  Good addition to the shop!  Let us know how you like the DRO on the lathe.  I'm up in the air about it.


Ray


----------

